# First Canadian Bacon...



## jtnf (Mar 17, 2013)

Inspired by THIS THREAD (and the simple fact that I now have Cure #1 in my larder) I decided to try my hand at Canadian bacon.

Two small cuts of loin were brined as in the Pops II thread above, twelve days in the brine.

Rinsed and left to dry overnight in the fridge, uncovered.

The smoke treatment was a four hour cold smoke of Green Mountain Gold pellets (said to be 70/20/10 oak, hickory, maple) with apple chips layered into the AMNPS.

About 20 minutes of hot smoke with more apple chips began the cook, my cabinet smoker has trouble with low temps so the cook temp was about 230.

Internal Temp was brought up to about 145 then pulled for rest.

I'll be slicing shortly and will post some more food qveiw.

One was smoked as it came out of the refrigerator (left,) the other painted with a 50/50 mix of honey and brown sugar, microwaved to melt.













First Canadian Bacon.jpg



__ jtnf
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 17, 2013)

jtnf said:


> Inspired by THIS THREAD (and the simple fact that I now have Cure #1 in my larder) I decided to try my hand at Canadian bacon.
> 
> Two small cuts of loin were brined as in the Pops II thread above, twelve days in the brine.
> 
> ...


I wished I wold have stopped at 145 with mine, but it is nice to get a slice directly from the fridge and eat it. It's almost gone now but it was fun to make and tasted great. 

The mix of honey and brown sugar sounds very tasty.


----------



## jtnf (Mar 17, 2013)

The money shot.

Not REALLY pink, like commercially prepared CB, but quite tasty. Nice smoke, nice flesh.

I'll be bringing a column inch or two to work tomorrow, along with smoked cheese and crackers.

My co-workers are SO spoiled. Little do they know that they are merely guinea pigs.

(queue the evil laugh...)

Bwuah haa haa haa













First Canadian Bacon Sliced.jpg



__ jtnf
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great!








Now I'm hungry for some.


----------



## jtnf (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, its' getting raves among my test subjects... er... co-workers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It provides a nice sweet/slightly salty counterpoint to the smoked cheese when served on crackers. (Gouda, hvarti, pepperjack, and meunster.)


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks really good too....wish we could be in the taste test bunch too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## sound1 (Mar 18, 2013)

First try?? Gotta love it when a plan comes together.  Good job!!


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great! Enjoy......


----------



## jtnf (Apr 25, 2013)

2nd attempt just went into the brine.

Straight-up Pops brine, made a whole gallon this time since I'm doing an entire loin.

I trimmed all the fat and silverskin in advance this time. I have not yet injected - will do that tomorrow PM.

Twelve days and counting!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 25, 2013)

jtnf said:


> 2nd attempt just went into the brine.
> 
> Straight-up Pops brine, made a whole gallon this time since I'm doing an entire loin.
> 
> ...


I'm addicted to Pop's brine as well. Those loins that come out that juice are off the hook!


----------



## got grits (May 1, 2013)

The ones that I have bee doing taste real good after resting for a week or so. It is like day and night. 10 hours of smoking and bring the IT to 155 F.


----------

